# ring raje



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

En cualquier latitud y longitud de la tierra existe un jueguito clásico de los chicos, que en mis pagos se llama ring raje (la foto es de Robert Doisneau).

La pregunta que quiero hacerles es ¿cómo se llama esta práctica tan civilizada en los diferentes países de habla hispana?


----------



## clariba

Hola!

por lo que interpreto de la foto,el juego consiste en llamar al timbre de las casas y salir corriendo, no?? Yo soy de España y aquí, que yo sepa, no tiene ningún nombre en particular.

A ver que dicen otos españoles!!^^


----------



## Namarne

clariba said:


> Yo soy de España y aquí, que yo sepa, no tiene ningún nombre en particular.
> 
> A ver que dicen otos españoles!!^^


Yo tampoco conozco más nombre que el de jugar a llamar a los timbres.


----------



## totor

clariba said:


> por lo que interpreto de la foto,el juego consiste en llamar al timbre de las casas y salir corriendo, no??



¿Cómo es eso, Clariba?

¿Tú no has tenido infancia?

¡No me digas que los españolitos no juegan a esto!

¡Bueno, Jordi por lo menos lo conoce!


----------



## Namarne

totor said:


> ¡Bueno, Jordi por lo menos lo conoce!


Claro, es algo que pasa de generación en generación. 
(Quiero decir que primero de niño lo conoces desde una perspectiva así como "a pie de calle" y luego de mayor desde otra más teórica, sin salir de casa).


----------



## totor

Namarne said:


> desde otra más teórica, sin salir de casa



Y lo peor es que cuando los chicos lo hacen con nuestro timbre, los corremos con la escoba  .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo también conozco el juego, pero nunca lo he llamado de una manera particular.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El ring-raje era uno de los tres juegos más populares entre los niños antes de que se inventaran los video juegos. Se llama igual, y era especialmente divertido los domingos a la hora de la siesta. Otro ingrediente muy especial era tocar todos los timbres de los edificios de departamentos: era un completo caos de "holas", "¿quién es?", "algún vivo" e insultos varios cuando finalmente se daban cuenta de qué era lo que había ocurrido.


----------



## clariba

xD Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que soy muy joven y, de mi generación, creo que puedo asegurar que nunca nadie ha jugado al "ring raje" (no pretendo insultar a nadie)


----------



## totor

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo también conozco el juego, pero nunca lo he llamado de una manera particular.



Tal vez sea algo típicamente argentino…

Lo que no les dije (uno siempre cree que los demás saben lo mismo que uno) es que "rajar" en lunfardo significa "salir corriendo", por eso la expresión "ring raje" es tan gráfica.

En realidad, la foto de Doisneau (que es la que originó este hilo) se llama "la sonnette", vale decir, "el timbre" a secas, lo cual significa que en Francia tampoco tiene un nombre particular.


----------



## susantash

totor said:


> Tal vez sea algo típicamente argentino…



Querrás decir rioplatense porque yo también y mis hermanos y todos mis amigos jugamos al ring raje.
Ahh, qué épocas aquellas!!


----------



## kreiner

Yo no conozco ningún nombre para este juego eek. Sí recuerdo que se practicaba en mi infancia, cuando no había porteros automáticos y hacer acudir al inquilino a abrir la puerta era una verdadera faena. Hasta una vez me castigaron por culpa de otros chicos que lo habían hecho . Será por eso por lo que no le veo la gracia.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con mis compatriotas. Yo también he jugado a ese juego (por decir algo, que más bien es una putadilla  ), pero no recuerdo que tuviese un nombre específico, salvo el de "tocar los telefonillos (y salir corriendo)".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## totor

Antpax said:


> pero no recuerdo que tuviese un nombre específico



Tal vez el nombre rioplatense (a ver si se enoja Susantash) se deba a la homofonía con el lunfardo "raje".

Pero díganme una cosa, ¿no es fantástico ese nombre?

*Ring raje*.

Parece un juego creado por los dioses del Olimpo (que por cierto, eran bastante juguetones, y tan pesados como los que lo practican, además ).


----------



## swift

Hola Totor:

Por aquí: tocar timbres, sin ningún nombre especial.


----------



## Aviador

Parece que en Chile esta travesura tampoco tiene un nombre especial. Creo recordar que decíamos simplemente _salir a tocar timbres_. Por supuesto que nunca jugué a eso ni lo volveré a hacer .


clariba said:


> xD Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que soy muy  joven y, de mi generación, creo que puedo asegurar que nunca nadie ha  jugado al "ring raje" (no pretendo insultar a nadie)


Claro, clariba, los únicos botones que los chicos de ahora tocan son los de los juegos de consola y los computadores. ¡Qué tiempos aquellos! Por lo menos, hacíamos ejercicio .

Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

Aviador said:


> Por supuesto que nunca jugué a eso ni lo volveré a hacer .
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Filimer

En Chile se llama rin rin raja o simplemente rin raja. De hecho hay una canción de 31 Minutos que algunos denominan de una o de la otra manera.

http://deletras.cl/music/31-Minutos/_/Rin-Raja
http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=819880
http://www.justsomelyrics.com/391536/31-Minutos-RIN-RAJA--Juan-Tástico-Lyrics

http://deletras.cl/music/31-Minutos/_/Rin-Rin-Raja
http://www.gugalyrics.com/31-MINUTOS-31-MINUTOS---RIN-RIN-RAJA-LYRICS/251551/
http://musicatono.com/escuchar/31 Minutos Rin Rin Raja/686cb55

Nótese que en deLetras.cl salen los dos nombres.


----------



## torrebruno

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> El ring-raje era uno de los tres juegos más populares entre los niños antes de que se inventaran los video juegos. Se llama igual, y era especialmente divertido los domingos a la hora de la siesta. ¿Divertido para quién, gracioso? Es muy, pero que muy divertido que te levanten de la siesta un domingo.Otro ingrediente muy especial era tocar todos los timbres de los edificios de departamentos: era un completo caos de "holas", "¿quién es?", "algún vivo" e insultos varios cuando finalmente se daban cuenta de qué era lo que había ocurrido.


 
En Sevilla a eso se le llama hacer el gorfo.


----------



## kreiner

torrebruno said:


> En Sevilla a eso se le llama hacer el gorfo.


 
Pero con una R bien gorda .


----------



## Aviador

Filimer said:


> En Chile se llama rin rin raja o simplemente rin raja. De hecho hay una canción de 31 Minutos que algunos denominan de una o de la otra manera.
> 
> http://deletras.cl/music/31-Minutos/_/Rin-Raja
> http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=819880
> http://www.justsomelyrics.com/391536/31-Minutos-RIN-RAJA--Juan-Tástico-Lyrics
> 
> http://deletras.cl/music/31-Minutos/_/Rin-Rin-Raja
> http://www.gugalyrics.com/31-MINUTOS-31-MINUTOS---RIN-RIN-RAJA-LYRICS/251551/
> http://musicatono.com/escuchar/31 Minutos Rin Rin Raja/686cb55
> 
> Nótese que en deLetras.cl salen los dos nombres.


Pues, esto es una verdadera sorpresa para mí. No tenía la más mínima idea. ¿No será esto un producto de la internacionalización de _31 minutos_? En mi memoria no hay ni rastros, por más que hurgo, de tal expresión en Chile.
A ver, los foreros más antigüitos, ¿recuerdan que se haya usado _rin raja_ en Chile?

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

clariba said:


> xD Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que soy muy joven y, de mi generación, creo que puedo asegurar que nunca nadie ha jugado al "ring raje" (no pretendo insultar a nadie)



Claro. Hoy simplemente los chicos no juegan en la calle... (qué tristeza, Dios).


En mi niñez, en un pueblo del norte argentino, yo no jugaba a "_tocar el timbre y escapar_" ("ring" y "raje" eran palabras desconocidas allí y entonces), simplemente porque casi ninguna casa tenía timbre. 

 Las casas en mi pueblo tenían la puerta principal siempre abierta durante el día y luego la puerta cancel (¿alguien la recuerda?). Allí estaba siempre el tocador de bronce, nada de timbres...

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también lo hacíamos, pero no tiene un nombre. Timbrar y salir corriendo, tal vez.


----------



## totor

Aviador said:


> en Chile esta travesura tampoco tiene un nombre especial





Filimer said:


> En Chile se llama rin rin raja o simplemente rin raja.



Curioso que de dos chilenos para uno no tenga nombre y para el otro sí. Sin pretender avejentar a ninguno, tal vez cuando Aviador era chico ese nombre había quedado ya en el olvido. Y siguiendo con esa línea, si llego a pescar al que me hizo ring raje el otro día le voy a preguntar, tal vez me diga



Aviador said:


> _salir a tocar timbres_



¡Aquí tenemos un nombre!



torrebruno said:


> En Sevilla a eso se le llama hacer el gorfo.



Pero yo, que no soy de la madre patria, debo suponer que eso de "hacer el gorfo" debe venir de "hacer el golfo", ¿no? Y si es así, adiós nombre  .



Peón said:


> En mi niñez, en un pueblo del norte argentino, yo no jugaba a "_tocar el timbre y escapar_" ("ring" y "raje" eran palabras desconocidas allí y entonces), simplemente porque casi ninguna casa tenía timbre.



Precisamente por eso yo empecé este hilo diciendo que éste era un juego civilizado. ¿O acaso alguien vio a un pequeño hopi, maorí, kanako, inuit o lo que fuere jugando a tocar timbres?


----------



## Aviador

totor said:


> Curioso que de dos chilenos para uno no tenga nombre y para el otro sí. Sin pretender avejentar a ninguno, tal vez cuando Aviador era chico ese nombre había quedado ya en el olvido. [...]


Todo lo contrario. Lo que digo en mi intervención anterior es que _ring raja_ probablemente es, si realmente existe en Chile, una adquisición muy reciente que llegó de allende Los Andes o un producto de la internacionalización del programa para televisión _31 minutos_. Durante mi niñez, es seguro que no lo llamábamos así. Ya pregunté a algunos amigos de mi edad y ninguno recuerda _ring raja_ como nombre de esta travesura.

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Como argentina, por supuesto que conozco el juego/travesura que se menciona. De niña he jugado varias veces al *ring raje* (no tantas como hubiese deseado, en vista de la falta de timbres que puede haber en un pueblo pequeño, tan solo había un barrio con la jugosa cantidad de cien timbres). Era un juego muy extremo (así lo sentía yo, considerando el terror que todos sentíamos de ser descubiertos, conociéndose todos nuestros padres con las potenciales víctimas), que nos cargaba de adrenalina.

Por supuesto, a los más chicos, y a las niñas, siempre nos mandaban a tocar a las casas más difíciles, y siempre nos dejaban atrás mientras los grandulotes corrían a esconderse (malos compañeros, pero buenos jugadores).

En mi experiencia, es un juego mucho más divertido -y seguro- para jugarlo de noche, de madrugada. Aunque domingo a la hora de siesta también resultaba tentador.

Hoy día no lo volvería a hacer, me molesta mucho la gente que toca timbre y raja. Pero ¿quién quita lo vivido? 


Saludos.


----------



## RIU

¡Juas! Y encastar una cerilla para que siga sonando mientras te vas. 

Sin nombre en especial, a no ser el "¡_malparits_!" que nos soltaban de vez en cuando.


----------



## Calambur

RIU said:


> ¡Juas! Y encastar una cerilla para que siga sonando mientras te vas.
> 
> Sin nombre en especial, a no ser el "*¡malparits!*" que nos soltaban de vez en cuando.



¡Ése está bueno!

-------

Nunca jugué a ese juego, *totor*, y no sabía que tuviera un nombre especial. 

Pero puedo contar una curiosidad relacionada, de épocas en que no existían los timbres, sino las aldabas:

Mi madre decía que cuando ella era chica, por las noches, ataban un hilo o una cuerda a la aldaba de una puerta vecina (de enfrente, o del costado), se escondían en su propia casa y desde allí accionaban el llamador. 
(Lo que no sé es en qué momento iban a hacer desaparecer la prueba del delito.)


----------



## Filimer

Aviador said:


> Pues, esto es una verdadera sorpresa para mí. No tenía la más mínima idea. ¿No será esto un producto de la internacionalización de _31 minutos_? En mi memoria no hay ni rastros, por más que hurgo, de tal expresión en Chile.
> A ver, los foreros más antigüitos, ¿recuerdan que se haya usado _rin raja_ en Chile?



Aviador, deduzco que no tienes hijos. En mi infancia conocíamos el juego pero no la palabra. Y aprendí la palabra con mis hijos. Además "rin raja" sale en el _Diccionario de uso del español de Chile_ (no así rin rin raja).*rin raja.* Juego infantil en que los participantes tocan el timbre de una casa y huyen para no ser descubiertos.​PD: agrego que escuché el término "rin rin raja" (nunca "rin raja") antes de la existencia del programa televisivo _31 minutos._ Por lo tanto, no es atribuible a ese programa la difusión del término entre los niños, sino lo recíproco: el programa refleja el uso real.


----------



## totor

Es cierto.

En esta búsqueda, también lo he visto escrito como dice Filimer.


----------



## Hacha

¡Qué recuerdos!  Cuando era yo pequeña, nunca jugué a llamar y salir por pies en la calle, porque viviendo en Madrid hay ligeros inconvenientes técnicos, pero en el colegio, ¡siempre que podíamos! 
Eso sí, no le conozco ningún nombre.

Un saludo


----------



## juandiego

Para la discusión sobre la traducción al inglés de "ring raje", dirigirse al siguiente hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2601252. — juandiego (moderador)


----------



## Dragoman88

Filimer said:


> En Chile se llama rin rin raja o simplemente rin raja. De hecho hay una canción de 31 Minutos que algunos denominan de una o de la otra manera.
> 
> http://deletras.cl/music/31-Minutos/_/Rin-Raja
> Letra Rin-Raja - 31 Minutos
> http://www.justsomelyrics.com/391536/31-Minutos-RIN-RAJA--Juan-Tástico-Lyrics
> 
> http://deletras.cl/music/31-Minutos/_/Rin-Rin-Raja
> http://www.gugalyrics.com/31-MINUTOS-31-MINUTOS---RIN-RIN-RAJA-LYRICS/251551/
> http://musicatono.com/escuchar/31 Minutos Rin Rin Raja/686cb55
> 
> Nótese que en deLetras.cl salen los dos nombres.


Obviamente el dicho fue influido por el equivalente argentino "rin raje", o "ring raje", por que el verbo intransitivo "rajar" con el significado de correr es propio de Argentina y no de Chile.


----------



## totor

Dragoman88 said:


> el verbo intransitivo "rajar" con el significado de correr es propio de Argentina y no de Chile


Una buena explicación.

Ya que estamos, la complementaremos un poco, primero con el DRAE:


> 8. intr. coloq. *Arg., Bol., Cuba, Par. y Ur.* Irse de un lugar precipitadamente y sin que nadie lo advierta. U. t. c. prnl.


(el subrayado es mío, y por cierto, "sin que nadie lo advierta" no siempre ocurre); y después con Google:


> *Rajar en lunfardo significa* alejarse precipitadamente, sea yendo o huyendo. Una forma de echar a alguien de un lugar es decirle "¡rajá de acá!".


----------

